# Randor bmx.....



## Balloonoob (Feb 26, 2019)

I saw this randor bmx bike at a pawn shop and I had never seen one before. I guess they were not exactly top of the line. Did anyone have one?


----------



## Balloonoob (Feb 26, 2019)

Pictures


----------



## Bryan Akens (Mar 3, 2019)

That  is  a very  low  end  import  bike...........If  You  like  those  kinds  of  bikes  say  from  the  eighties  You  might  look  at  Murrays  or  Huffys.......They  are  out  there  if  You  look  around  and  they  are  mostly  American  made  in  that  time  period.....Parts  are  still  around  also!!......Good  Luck!!


----------



## Balloonoob (Mar 3, 2019)

Haha here are 2 1980s bikes a huffy and murray that are far better than the ones I remember growing to despise from the 90s. I was surprised to see bikes like these brands in the bmx museum site. I didn't really like the randor.... Just had never seen one before and wondered what they were. Thanks.


----------

